# How to fill out a Support thread



## sunni (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi!

to better help me serve you please read this :
https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html
and read this one : https://www.rollitup.org/support/692178-known-issues-bugs-september-29th.html
If your question is unanswered please make a thread.

please fill our your support forum like this:


*Browser *(what current browser are you using, and or alternative ones that are not working ) example : IE 10, Firefox , Google Chrome
this better helps me serve you to help understand where the issue is located I currently have every browser installed and can work with your issue

*Problem* : Explain your problem in detail pictures, or any detailed information I need to help your issue. Please explain the issue thoroughly.

*Phone* : if the problem is happening on your phone please let me know what TYPE of phone you have, and if you're an android user let me know if youre using our android app or full website

*When* : and lastly when did the issue start happening? did it happen at night time, or after your did something on your computer

*Additional information *: such as what anti virus program you have, if your computer is older or newer, ect.


----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2014)

ive decided to open this thread so people can just use the reply box to copy and paste and fill out their issues


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> to better help me serve you .



I stopped reading after this......

My dreams have been fulfilled


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a problem, I'm using my Samsung Galaxy S5 on the browser built into phone when it comes to copy and pasting links it only copies the http:/... but there isn't a link there.. It happens all the time.. I have tried do the same action on other sites and it works fine. Thanks for any help in advance!!


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> I have a problem, I'm using my Samsung Galaxy S5 on the browser built into phone when it comes to copy and pasting links it only copies the http:/... but there isn't a link there.. It happens all the time.. I have tried do the same action on other sites and it works fine. Thanks for any help in advance!!


what are you trying to copy/paste links off our website onto another ? or links from another website pasted onto ours?


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 4, 2015)

Well when someone has asked for a link to a thread of mine it comes up saying http/ Value.


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 4, 2015)

So copying a link from this site to repost on this site...


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2015)

interesting,and this has been going on since the start of your account here? have you tried a different browser? and you tried clearing cache and rebooting phone?


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 4, 2015)

Rebooted the phone downloaded a couple of different browsers same thing. It's not a major problem it doesn't stop me using this site


----------



## justanoldtimer (Dec 29, 2015)

hi, I'm using firefox 43.0.3, my problem started with the "alerts" in my menu keeps showing the same alert even though I've clicked on it several times. 

since that issue started, I tried to ignore it and move on...but when I made a post, it didnt appear,
so I tried making the post again, than there was my post in triplicate.
I refresh the page and they are all gone.
at this point I gave up and came here to report it.
thanks in advance


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2015)

justanoldtimer said:


> hi, I'm using firefox 43.0.3, my problem started with the "alerts" in my menu keeps showing the same alert even though I've clicked on it several times.
> 
> since that issue started, I tried to ignore it and move on...but when I made a post, it didnt appear,
> so I tried making the post again, than there was my post in triplicate.
> ...


please read here https://www.rollitup.org/t/website-issues-please-read.894299/


----------



## redi jedi (Oct 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> ive decided to open this thread so people can just use the reply box to copy and paste and fill out their issues


I cant login from my phone samsung s7. I keep getting incorrect password. No problems using same password from my PC?


----------



## redi jedi (Oct 4, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> I cant login from my phone samsung s7. I keep getting incorrect password. No problems using same password from my PC?


Nevermind..fat finger problem


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> Nevermind..fat finger problem


happens to all of us


----------



## Lelesassa (Oct 13, 2020)

I got an email that someone replied to my post but when I followed the link it said the post no longer exists. Did I do something wrong? This was my first post, so apologies if this question is answered elsewhere. Appreciate your help!

Thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/p/15864810/


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lelesassa said:


> I got an email that someone replied to my post but when I followed the link it said the post no longer exists. Did I do something wrong? This was my first post, so apologies if this question is answered elsewhere. Appreciate your help!
> 
> Thread:
> https://www.rollitup.org/p/15864810/



Since you just joined our forum today, the email that you received was for the 3 posts in your thread that you already replied to. Things will improve for you when you participate some more, and then all of the forum privileges will become available.

Welcome to Rollitup!


----------



## Lelesassa (Oct 13, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Since you just joined our forum today, the email that you received was for the 3 posts in your thread that you already replied to. Things will improve for you when you participate some more, and then all of the forum privileges will become available.
> 
> Welcome to Rollitup!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jimeeb (Jun 27, 2021)

sunni said:


> ive decided to open this thread so people can just use the reply box to copy and paste and fill out their issues


Hi Sunni,
So you have an Android app? I couldn't seem to find it 8n play store.
Anyways, that's not my original question sorry.
I uploaded a video on my fb page so I could paste the link to it in one of my threads.
Now according to the videos that I can use on RIU I should be able to paste the link into url field under media on the reply section.
Tried it and says url from that source is not permitted, (I'm paraphrasing of course). But sometimes to that extent.
What might I be doing wrong?
Oops! We ran into some problems.
The specified URL cannot be embedded as media. Is what it says.


----------



## Jimeeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Jimeeb said:


> Hi Sunni,
> So you have an Android app? I couldn't seem to find it 8n play store.
> Anyways, that's not my original question sorry.
> I uploaded a video on my fb page so I could paste the link to it in one of my threads.
> ...


Nevermind. Found a workaround.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 27, 2021)

Jimeeb said:


> Hi Sunni,
> So you have an Android app? I couldn't seem to find it 8n play store.
> Anyways, that's not my original question sorry.
> I uploaded a video on my fb page so I could paste the link to it in one of my threads.
> ...


New members are limited early on


----------



## Jimeeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> New members are limited early on


Grrrrr.. ok. At least I know now. Thanks.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 27, 2021)

Jimeeb said:


> Grrrrr.. ok. At least I know now. Thanks.


Mainly so spammers can't create new accounts and spam pics

Welcome to RIU


----------



## Jimeeb (Jun 27, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mainly so spammers can't create new accounts and spam pics
> 
> Welcome to RIU


Understood.


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> New members are limited early on


thats not it. we only limit very small things like pms and likes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 27, 2021)

sunni said:


> thats not it. we only limit very small things like pms and likes.


My apologies for misspeaking


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2021)

Jimeeb said:


> Hi Sunni,
> So you have an Android app? I couldn't seem to find it 8n play store.
> Anyways, that's not my original question sorry.
> I uploaded a video on my fb page so I could paste the link to it in one of my threads.
> ...


we do not have an app

with facebook likely you will need to make your video public. 
Ive never tried importing a videofrom facebook buti would assume if the video is a private video it wont play


----------



## Green Puddin the 2nd (Jul 1, 2021)

Not sure if this is the place to do this, But I couldn't recover my account .I'm the original Green Puddin ,really the one and only lol, but seriously after changing devices sometime ago ,i tried to get back into my account.I couldn't remember the password , I have tried to go thru the recovery process but it's not working .I'm technologically retarded so that's half of It probably.
Is there anyway I can get my account back? I thought I woukd just be ok making a new one , but I'm not .I want my identity back lol. !Any help would be great.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2021)

Green Puddin the 2nd said:


> Not sure if this is the place to do this, But I couldn't recover my account .I'm the original Green Puddin ,really the one and only lol, but seriously after changing devices sometime ago ,i tried to get back into my account.I couldn't remember the password , I have tried to go thru the recovery process but it's not working .I'm technologically retarded so that's half of It probably.
> Is there anyway I can get my account back? I thought I woukd just be ok making a new one , but I'm not .I want my identity back lol. !Any help would be great.


I can send a password reset to the email on your old account but i cant just allow people into accounts they say they claim otherwise that would be a serious security issue.


----------



## Tincandtoke (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi
I was looking to get a thread removed
Working on an edibles project but I posted too early looking for someone to maybe run an experiment alongside me for verification
I picked up a troll from another site who may end up posting in the thread to derail it
In a nutshell, was working on nano emulsion and bioavailability
As a goof we infused simple syrup and it turned out pretty good
Instead of posting about nano emulsion and bioavailability I posted about the syrup
Honey/agave/glycerine bat came out and beat me over the head
People were judging the product and not the process
I screwed up


----------



## Green Puddin the 2nd (Jul 16, 2021)

sunni said:


> I can send a password reset to the email on your old account but i cant just allow people into accounts they say they claim otherwise that would be a serious security issue.


Yes that's all I was looking for Sunni thanks .I know you can't just take so someones word on it, but if i was going to pretend I'm someone else and steal there identity and info , I would probaly go with that Renfro fella lol


----------



## Green Puddin the 2nd (Jul 16, 2021)

That would be great @sunni thanks


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2021)

Green Puddin the 2nd said:


> That would be great @sunni thanks


were currently having email issues so i will do it once its fixed


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 19, 2021)

Struggling with getting pictures to load. iPhone new update 15. The files load but then there’s lines through it and I can’t “attach files” 

Never had a problem until this new update. I’m sure it’s a security setting that they added for safari.

Any help from anyone would be great.


----------



## J232 (Oct 19, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Struggling with getting pictures to load. iPhone new update 15. The files load but then there’s lines through it and I can’t “attach files”
> 
> Never had a problem until this new update. I’m sure it’s a security setting that they added for safari.
> 
> Any help from anyone would be great.


Are you able to screenshot and upload that? I know png files (I think) don’t load. New iOS saving in different format? Try a google pic that’s jpeg to eliminate that. Fucked if I know, I’m baked.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 19, 2021)

No when I screenshot it’s the same thing. Loads to 100% then has a line through it


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Struggling with getting pictures to load. iPhone new update 15. The files load but then there’s lines through it and I can’t “attach files”
> 
> Never had a problem until this new update. I’m sure it’s a security setting that they added for safari.
> 
> Any help from anyone would be great.


Clear history and cache and all that ?
What iPhone ?


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 20, 2021)

sunni said:


> Clear history and cache and all that ?
> What iPhone ?


iPhone 12
No I didn’t but I will do that.

edit: thanks Sunni that worked!


----------



## Green Puddin the 2nd (Nov 7, 2021)

sunni said:


> I can send a password reset to the email on your old account but i cant just allow people into accounts they say they claim otherwise that would be a serious security issue.


@sunni did u ever send this by any chance ?

You were having issues with emails at the time and couldn't send , I'm sure u probably forgot to after they were sorted . Any chance you could do that for me ? Thanks


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2021)

Green Puddin the 2nd said:


> @sunni did u ever send this by any chance ?
> 
> You were having issues with emails at the time and couldn't send , I'm sure u probably forgot to after they were sorted . Any chance you could do that for me ? Thanks


i likely did but ill do it now again


----------



## Green Puddin (Nov 23, 2021)

sunni said:


> i likely did but ill do it now again


Got it thank ya ma'am


----------

